# Sticky  NXT Level Up Discussion Thread



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493736689176436740

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Woah is this Quinn McKay?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493741783670530048

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Woah is this Quinn McKay?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493741783670530048
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it is


----------



## Chelsea

Yep, it's her.

Spoilers for the February 18, 2022 show:



Spoiler: NXT: Level Up




Harland defeated Javier Bernal
Fallon Henley and Kayla Inlay defeated Tatum Paxley and Ivy Nile
Edris Enofe defeated Kushida


----------



## Cult03

So is this Main Event for NXT or an actual show for people from NXT who are ready to move up?


----------



## toontownman

It's the main event for nxt. Tester show for green talent, essentially what 205 became with a new name and extended run time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

So when will this air on peacock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So when will this air on peacock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...Fridays at 10


----------



## toontownman

Replaces 205 from this Friday I think?


----------



## ThirdMan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So when will this air on peacock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It usually airs on Fridays after SD (10 Eastern).


----------



## Oracle

So this is for talent that's not NXT ready? is that correct?


----------



## toontownman

Chelsea said:


> Yep, it's her.
> 
> Spoilers for the February 18, 2022 show:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NXT: Level Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harland defeated Javier Bernal
> Fallon Henley and Kayla Inlay defeated Tatum Paxley and Ivy Nile
> Edris Enofe defeated Kushida





Spoiler: Cont.



New Diamond Mine member? Surprised Henley and Inlay went over, although they make a good team.


----------



## RainmakerV2

How long is Kushida signed for again? Jobbing to Enofe on a graveyard peacock show lol, I can't imagine he's thrilled.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Looks like NXTs version of AEW Dark, only the no name talent on Level Up will actually have potential to be future stars and it's unlikely that anybody making their in ring debut will have a match against the WWE world champion *cough Jon Moxley vs Faboo Andre cough*


----------



## LethalWeapon

What a fucking awful name. How mentally incompetent is this 'creative' team?


----------



## gl83

RainmakerV2 said:


> How long is Kushida signed for again? Jobbing to Enofe on a graveyard peacock show lol, I can't imagine he's thrilled.


Don't be dissing Enofe like that. He holds a pinfall victory over Von Wagner, he's obviously going places.


----------



## WuKong

_Quinn McKay looks way different from when she was in Ring of Honor.

I am happy she signed with WWE._


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

the commentary audio is not anywhere near loud enough, i can barely understand what they are saying when its this quite


----------



## ThirdMan

thatonewwefanguy said:


> the commentary audio is not anywhere near loud enough, i can barely understand what they are saying when its this quite


You might need to adjust your audio settings, because they're perfectly clear to me, and I'm only using the two-channel sound out of my TV speakers.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

ThirdMan said:


> You might need to adjust your audio settings, because they're perfectly clear to me, and I'm only using the two-channel sound out of my TV speakers.


you can hear both of the commentators? i can hear nigel clearly but i can also barely hear the other guy talking


----------



## ThirdMan

thatonewwefanguy said:


> you can hear both of the commentators? i can hear nigel clearly but i can also barely hear the other guy talking


Yeah, they were both plenty loud on my end. The only time I find the audio on commentary too low, generally-speaking, is on AEW programming, because their sound-mix is a bit off.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

ThirdMan said:


> Yeah, they were both plenty loud on my end. The only time I find the audio on commentary too low, generally-speaking, is on AEW programming, because their sound-mix is a bit off.


huh, thats weird


----------



## ThirdMan

thatonewwefanguy said:


> huh, thats weird


Keep in mind that I'm using the (TV channel) WWE Network in Canada. You'd have to ask someone else who's watching this stuff on Peacock in the States to confirm whether or not it's just your personal audio.


----------



## toontownman

Was Quinn McKay actually in the show? I had to hop in and out the first 5 minutes but didn't seem like she was onscreen?

So much for a 60 minute show! Pretty weak opening show in comparison even to last week's 205. Hopefully they do actually do something different with it. 

Paxley made Lash legend look like a veteran. Super green but potential. I don't know what I going on with Fallons entrance. It's like the old Emma dance but not an ironic parody dance.

At least do some backstage or interview stuff.


----------



## WuKong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494871378327130113


----------



## ThirdMan

@thatonewwefanguy Apparently you were not alone with the audio issues on Peacock:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494878370978430978


----------



## DammitChrist

Kushida vs Edris Enofe tonight was honestly the best wrestling match that I've seen on the (former) 205 Live slot in like 5 months at least


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I might have to check this out honestly, I'm never going to complain about more NXT


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Why is Ivy Nile still on 205 live? They should push her on the main NXT roster and have her kick Diamond Mine to the curb. Interested to see what her and the other jobber girl that teamed with her will do in the Dusty Cup. Can't see them winning it with Io/KLR and Raquel/Cora in the mix, but they shouldn't have trouble beating the jobber team in the cup (don't know their names, the two Latina girls).


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

Surprised that Enofe won but happy that he did. Kushida is great but he doesn't have long left and pushing him isn't going to get people interested anyway. Enofe has a lot of talent, potential, and has a good look.

It's as if finding talented black wrestlers isn't as hard as Tony Khan makes it look.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

otbr87 said:


> Why is Ivy Nile still on 205 live


NXT Level Up, not 205 Live


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494786389082353672

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

otbr87 said:


> Why is Ivy Nile still on 205 live? They should push her on the main NXT roster and have her kick Diamond Mine to the curb. Interested to see what her and the other jobber girl that teamed with her will do in the Dusty Cup. Can't see them winning it with Io/KLR and Raquel/Cora in the mix, but they shouldn't have trouble beating the jobber team in the cup (don't know their names, the two Latina girls).


Ivy is still very green, she needs as much ring time as possible. Doesn't seem their tag team will last long. She hates paxley already.


----------



## Skermac

i just checked peacock and no nxt level up, where can i see it? its not on you tube either and i would like to watch fridays episode this weekend


----------



## Skermac

Mutant God said:


> ...Fridays at 10


no repeats?

sent from my iphone using spectrum molble


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

toontownman said:


> Ivy is still very green, she needs as much ring time as possible. Doesn't seem their tag team will last long. She hates paxley already.


Everyone in NXT 2.0 is green that isn't Shirai, KLR, Mandy, Gonzalez and Kai. I don't think Ivy should be getting a title shot right away for the women's title but shes better than most of the other women on the show that aren't from the 1.0/UK era. Cora Jade has been pushed to the moon, yet Ivy is a better performer. She doesn't have the cartoon look or the sex appeal look they're going for though.


----------



## wwetna1

Skermac said:


> no repeats?
> 
> sent from my iphone using spectrum molble


It’s on Hulu for the first 2 weeks as a replay. WWE is still contractually obligated to do that slot and deal. Main Event and Superstars were originally Hulu exclusives after they left ion and wgn and locked in for years and millions. Superstars morphed into 205 and now Level Up, but Hulu stays owed two exclusive shows up until the end of this year. They can’t air immediate replays on peacock or shop them to a tv channel for that reason


----------



## Reil

Some spoilers for this week's episode:



Spoiler



Gacy and Harland squashes Jacket Time

Elektra Lopez squashed Sarray

So much for that big new Sarray push. May as well cut her now so she can go back to Japan and prove WWE and its dickriders why she was a must have prospect.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So you can't watch this on demand on Peacock? You have to catch it live? Or am I just missing the section or what? I did a search and all it showed was future episodes, no section for it or anything.

Edit: just saw the post answering this..so wtf, they can't put it on demand AT ALL? Not even after two weeks? Seems weird they would put a show you can't even watch on demand the same time as Rampage. Might as well make it 11 est.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Reil said:


> Some spoilers for this week's episode:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gacy and Harland squashes Jacket Time
> 
> Elektra Lopez squashed Sarray
> 
> So much for that big new Sarray push. May as well cut her now so she can go back to Japan and prove WWE and its dickriders why she was a must have prospect.



Elektra has way more potential on the main roster. Remember this is Vinces and Bruce's show now. They want sexy. They could care less about Joshis who wrestle well.


----------



## ThirdMan

Sarray did not, in fact, get squashed tonight. Elektra required assistance from Legado to win a match that Sarray had the advantage in for much of its duration.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ThirdMan said:


> Sarray did not, in fact, get squashed tonight. Elektra required assistance from Legado to win a match that Sarray had the advantage in for much of its duration.



Gacy and Harland didn't squash Jacket time either, the match went like 9 minutes and was competitive. Whoever wrote those spoilers seems like they were just mad their favorites lost or something.


----------



## ThirdMan

RainmakerV2 said:


> Gacy and Harland didn't squash Jacket time either, the match went like 9 minutes and was competitive. Whoever wrote those spoilers seems like they were just mad their favorites lost or something.


I figured that was the case, which is why I checked out the show tonight to be sure.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ThirdMan said:


> I figured that was the case, which is why I checked out the show tonight to be sure.



Seems like one of those NXT "smarks" who can't let black and gold go. "Omg how could they treat Kushida and Sarray like this, they're just letting these green rookies squash them!! Come back Hunter!"


----------



## toontownman

To be fair I was shocked Drake got the win tonight. Though he was nailed on to job tonight.

Thought sarray looked good. Not as good a showing for Electra as previously but she still has so much potential.

Gacy is such a creep. Excellent work Joe.


----------



## gl83

RainmakerV2 said:


> Seems like one of those NXT "smarks" who can't let black and gold go. "Omg how could they treat Kushida and Sarray like this, they're just letting these green rookies squash them!! Come back Hunter!"



Whenever someone loses a match, this person seems to always say they got squashed. Like it could've been a back-and-forth match and they'll still say that so-and-so got squashed. Like if they were reporting on WrestleMania 12 they would've said that Shawn Michaels squashed Bret Hart in the Ironman match.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I was hoping to see more Ivy Nile and Tatum Paxley on LVL Up tonight.

Did anyone else see the match with Riho? She looks like she put on 75 pounds. Her double stomp off the top rope actually looked like it may have hurt this time.

In all seriousness, even outside of the bad gimmick what do they see in Sarray? She's closer to AEW joshi cosplay wrestler level of talent like a Riho, Yuka or Shida rather than a WWE level Japanese talent like an Io, Kairi or Asuka.


----------



## RainmakerV2

otbr87 said:


> I was hoping to see more Ivy Nile and Tatum Paxley on LVL Up tonight.
> 
> Did anyone else see the match with Riho? She looks like she put on 75 pounds. Her double stomp off the top rope actually looked like it may have hurt this time.
> 
> In all seriousness, even outside of the bad gimmick what do they see in Sarray? She's closer to AEW joshi cosplay wrestler level of talent like a Riho, Yuka or Shida rather than a WWE level Japanese talent like an Io, Kairi or Asuka.



Just Hunter scoring brownie points with smarks.


----------



## gl83

otbr87 said:


> I was hoping to see more Ivy Nile and Tatum Paxley on LVL Up tonight.
> 
> Did anyone else see the match with Riho? She looks like she put on 75 pounds. Her double stomp off the top rope actually looked like it may have hurt this time.
> 
> In all seriousness, even outside of the bad gimmick what do they see in Sarray? She's closer to AEW joshi cosplay wrestler level of talent like a Riho, Yuka or Shida rather than a WWE level Japanese talent like an Io, Kairi or Asuka.


To be fair Io also had some growing pains when she first started in NXT. Like , yeah she was the best female wrestler around, but she was basically a generic Face and her character was basically Kairi Sane's best friend and the crowd reaction to Io reflected that. It really wasn't until she turned Heel and became "The Joshi Judas" that she really took off. Kairi and Asuka had the charisma and personality; Io has the aura and swagger to her. I'm not sure what Sarray can bring out. Of all the Joshi talent that WWE hired over the years, I've always felt that Sarray was going to have the most trouble adjusting.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

gl83 said:


> To be fair Io also had some growing pains when she first started in NXT. Like , yeah she was the best female wrestler around, but she was basically a generic Face and her character was basically Kairi Sane's best friend and the crowd reaction to Io reflected that. It really wasn't until she turned Heel and became "The Joshi Judas" that she really took off. Kairi and Asuka had the charisma and personality; Io has the aura and swagger to her. I'm not sure what Sarray can bring out. Of all the Joshi talent that WWE hired over the years, I've always felt that Sarray was going to have the most trouble adjusting.


Shirais work before WWE was brilliant. The low point in NXT was definitely before she heel turned, but it was still far better than anything Sarray has done and most likely will do. Sarray feels more like Riho than Io for sure. Asukas character and personality isn't very interesting but her work rate is good. Kairi isn't as good in ring as Io but she has her own type of charm and charisma. Then you have the AEW Japanese women who bring nothing to the table of quality like Riho, Yuka, Shida, Emi, Maki. Sarray fits in with the latter. Not sure she'll make it to the main roster.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoilers for this week



Spoiler



Dante Chen defeated Javier Bernal
Tiffany Stratton defeated Erica Yan
Joaquin Wilde and Raul Mendoa (with Elektra Lopez) defeated Malik Blade and Edris Enofe




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

There is something deliciously odd about Dante Chen. He has potential. Really solid in the ring. If he works and improves on his promos and facials he has a lot going for him. Bernal looks like there is something there but needs to find his role and gimmick. 

Self aware I am the only one in the forum watching Lvl Up live lol

Stratton looked impressive again, Yan has some potential also imo. Good look and looks solid in ring.

I like Enofe but Malik seems like he has the ceiling of Special Delivery Jones, just without the Wrestlemania appearance or main roster call. Doesn't resonate at all with me. Should have just kept Leon Ruff and put him with Enofe.


----------



## Kaz

I hope to see more of Javier Bernal. He's got a good presence about him. Seems to be very good in the ring for someone with so little experience.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoilers for this week


Spoiler



Trick Williams defeated Guru Raaj
Ivy Nile defeated Brooklyn Barlow
Grizzled Young Veterans defeated Josh Briggs and Brooks Jensen




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

Sydney Zmrzel with another crowd appearance and playing a part in the tag match distracting Jensen.

Thought she was getting paired with stone and Wagner. She was in the background during a backstage segment talking to stone on Tuesday, so think that is still the plan. Fallon Henley also came out so maybe they are going to run a program with Brooks and Jensen vs stone and Wagner. Maybe it was just a way to continue easing in Zmrzel to the audience subconscious while continuing Jensens love life storyline!

In other news Brooklyn Barlow is so much like Tiffany Stratton they have to change her up somehow.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Lash Legend vs Valentina was much better than expected. Valentina has a lot of upside in the ring for someone so green. Lash was much better than I would have expected her to be, though she needs to work on her facials. Looking forward to seeing her and Nikkita. Hoping they can do something interesting with Valentina too.


----------



## Piers

Nasty cut for Xyon.

Lash is awful. She botches twice a match at least.


----------



## toontownman

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Nasty cut for Xyon.
> 
> Lash is awful. She botches twice a match at least.


And I thought that was one of her better showings! 

She is unfortunately Naomi 2.0 on the mic but also not Naomi 2.0 in the ring. That's why she is in developmental though. The potential to iron out and improve the above is there. Imo. 

Feroz continues to be fire. Her tag team was much better than expected in the Dusty classic and I hope the stick with it. Feroz has singles break out potential for sure.

What to do with Kemp. It's a name thar goes nowhere but he has something about him. Looked like he was going to join diamond mine but then it never happened. Xyon will do well. 

Chen is another than has something just a little different but needs to work on the cheesy promos and facials. Bodi is the new Bo Dallas, who quite frankly would be an inspired choice to guest lecture chase U!


----------



## wwetna1

Lash played big vs small very good, probably her best bit. You see the promise there with this match and the way she and Miller interacted in their 205 match character wise as their teamwork couldn’t come together. They should build on what she did in the match and use her like a female Kevin Nash


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Feroz has great potential


----------



## Chelsea

April 1 episode



Spoiler: Spoilers



* Xyon Quinn defeated Dante Chen

* Kayden Carter defeated Tatum Paxley

* Damon Kemp defeated James Drake. Malik Blade and Edris Enofe prevented Zack Gibson from interfering in the match on Drake’s behalf

Source:









** SPOILERS ** WWE NXT Level Up Spoilers For Friday - Wrestling Inc.


The following WWE NXT Level Up spoilers were taped tonight at the WWE Performance Center in Orlando, to air this coming Friday night.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## toontownman

Quinn vs Chen was surprisingly good. Quick paced and hard hitting. Both have good futures imo. Chen needs lots of work with his facials and character but he has a good look, size, is really solid in the ring and more importantly is engaging. 

Not sure where they are found with the Ivy/Tatum stuff. For a rookie, Paxley has picked lots up quickly and is surprisingly good in ring, infact phenomenal considering she only started 6 months ago. Kaden is always fun to watch. Not sure on the logic of having paxley lose though. 

Kemp is a strange one. Has a different size and shape, ring attire doesn't help. Looked good and is improving each match. Just not sure where he goes.

Great episode though.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I watched Smackdown, Rampage, ROH SuperCard, Impact Multiverse, NWA, MLW and _THIS_ match on NXT Level Up between Tatum Paxley and Kayden Carter was better than anything on those other shows. It was about a 10-15 minute match, worth watching in it's entirety. 

This shit was fire 🔥🔥 I know Kayden Carter is solid and a lot of fun to watch but Tatum Paxley is incredibly impressive for someone who has only had 3 matches on tv. I'm thinking she has the 'it' factor and the whole package. It's too early to tell on character work, but her brief moments in backstage segments suggest it should come natural when given the chance. Her in ring is far beyond what I'd expect for someone with so little experience, regardless of her athletic background with deadlifting 450 lbs or whatever. Her standing corkscrew move is awesome and this is the best looking one shes done yet. As good as other newcomers like Tiffany Stratton and Nikkita Lyons are, this girl is showing a lot more promise and at a quicker pace. It made no sense for Carter to win, but none the less it was a fantastic match from start to finish.


----------



## december_blue

Tatum Paxley is definitely one to watch. NXT 2.0 has quite a few strong female prospects, which is cool to see.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

otbr87 said:


> I watched Smackdown, Rampage, ROH SuperCard, Impact Multiverse, NWA, MLW and _THIS_ match on NXT Level Up between Tatum Paxley and Kayden Carter was better than anything on those other shows. It was about a 10-15 minute match, worth watching in it's entirety.
> 
> This shit was fire 🔥🔥 I know Kayden Carter is solid and a lot of fun to watch but *Tatum Paxley is incredibly impressive for someone who has only had 3 matches on tv. I'm thinking she has the 'it' factor and the whole package. It's too early to tell on character work, but her brief moments in backstage segments suggest it should come natural when given the chance. Her in ring is far beyond what I'd expect for someone with so little experience, regardless of her athletic background with deadlifting 450 lbs or whatever. Her standing corkscrew move is awesome and this is the best looking one shes done yet. As good as other newcomers like Tiffany Stratton and Nikkita Lyons are, this girl is showing a lot more promise and at a quicker pace. It made no sense for Carter to win, but none the less it was a fantastic match from start to finish.*


On this we can finally agree, Tatum Paxley seems to have more potential than anyone on the current NXT female roster, Ivy Nile included.

She has shown abilities in every in ring department be it mat wrestling, powerhouse moves, high flying moves, submission skills etc and also has imo more charisma than most of the rookies. ( She is hotter too)

I think Paxley is ending Ivy Nile's streak and maybe taking her spot in Diamond Mine.


----------



## Chelsea

April 8 episode



Spoiler: Spoilers




Javier Bernal defeated Guru Raaj
Ivy Nile defeated Thea Hall (Maddie Knisley aka Nikita Knight)
Andre Chase and Bodhi Hayward defeated Channing Lauren (Mitchell Lavalley aka Jake Tucker) and Troy Donovan (Cole McKinney aka Cole Karter)

Source:









** SPOILERS ** WWE NXT Level Up Tapings For Friday


The following WWE NXT Level Up spoilers were taped on Tuesday night at the WWE Performance Center in Orlando, FL.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Chelsea said:


> April 8 episode
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier Bernal defeated Guru Raaj
> Ivy Nile defeated Thea Hall (Maddie Knisley aka Nikita Knight)
> Andre Chase and Bodhi Hayward defeated Channing Lauren (Mitchell Lavalley aka Jake Tucker) and Troy Donovan (Cole McKinney aka Cole Karter)
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** SPOILERS ** WWE NXT Level Up Tapings For Friday
> 
> 
> The following WWE NXT Level Up spoilers were taped on Tuesday night at the WWE Performance Center in Orlando, FL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com


Someone is being built up as a monster heel I see.


----------



## december_blue

Chelsea said:


> April 8 episode
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier Bernal defeated Guru Raaj
> Ivy Nile defeated Thea Hall (Maddie Knisley aka Nikita Knight)
> Andre Chase and Bodhi Hayward defeated Channing Lauren (Mitchell Lavalley aka Jake Tucker) and Troy Donovan (Cole McKinney aka Cole Karter)
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** SPOILERS ** WWE NXT Level Up Tapings For Friday
> 
> 
> The following WWE NXT Level Up spoilers were taped on Tuesday night at the WWE Performance Center in Orlando, FL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com


Looking forward to seeing how Channing Lauren and Troy Donovan do. Two sure-fire prospects.


----------



## toontownman

december_blue said:


> Looking forward to seeing how Channing Lauren and Troy Donovan do. Two sure-fire prospects.


Both have good size and looked fine in ring. Not much of a showcase but they obviously know their way around. Surprised how much Bodhi has improved and looks great. Neat tag finisher. I guess they are going to be pushed in the tag scene from now on.

Ivy was very impressive again tonight, some neat transitions against Dana Brooke Jnr. I just don't see Ivy as a legit title contender though. She is a firecracker but tiny. 

The first match I didn't care for. Two wrestlers that will likely never make it to the main roster. Raaj will be hoping he stays long enough for NXT India to happen.


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw some highlights of the Nile match. I try watch any match of Nile I can. She's not a finished product yet but I love her look, I love some of the moves she pulls off, I love her finisher, etc. She's someone that has future champion potential to me.


----------



## Oracle

TD Stinger said:


> Saw some highlights of the Nile match. I try watch any match of Nile I can. She's not a finished product yet but I love her look, I love some of the moves she pulls off, I love her finisher, etc. She's someone that has future champion potential to me.


I too do like Nile but I really worry about her height she might make a champion one day on NXT but I can't see her going very far on the main roster.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Like posters above mentioned, Ivy Nile is very good but she's too tiny to be taken seriously as monster character let alone on the main roster.

Nikkita Knight is a very promising prospect ngl, I wouldnt be surprised if she ends up being one if not the most popular attraction of the female division in a near future.

Also Chase U's tag finisher is neat as fuck, too bad Andre Chase's ceiling seems very low because this is a maneuver that should win and retain gold.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514034749739831309




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

Spoiler




Roxanne Perez (aka Rok-C) defeated Sloane Jacobs
Damon Kemp defeated Troy Donovan (with Channing Lauren)
Tatum Paxley defeated Kiana James. Ivy Nile came out to watch.




This week looks good Good to see Paxley getting a decent amount of screen time lately


----------



## wwetna1

Oracle said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxanne Perez (aka Rok-C) defeated Sloane Jacobs
> Damon Kemp defeated Troy Donovan (with Channing Lauren)
> Tatum Paxley defeated Kiana James. Ivy Nile came out to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week looks good Good to see Paxley getting a decent amount of screen time lately


I like multiple women matches. So far nxt has churned out valuable women so it makes more sense to focus on them in the long run


----------



## toontownman

The new wave of women has been fire to be honest. Quite green at times, sure but they all bring something a little different and pretty much all have potential. Seems silly to say but I think this could be the deepest the NXT womens roster has been.


----------



## Oracle

I was kinda underwhelmed from Rok-c.
didnt watch the second match
The main event was great two legit prospects who both have a long future in the company


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Tatum Paxley needs an actual finisher, that standing arabian senton is nice but a signature move at best.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The match between Tatum Paxley and Kiana James was solid. I preferred Paxley's match with Carter, but this was good considering Kiana is new also. Both have a lot of potential, but Paxley seems to have a much bigger upside than any of the other current NXT rookies/new hires. I'm excited for her match against Natalya, even though I predict Nattie will win. Natalya is boring but she can make a super green rookie look good just by having a match with them because of her time on the main roster and her family name.

Speaking of which, Rok-C is overrated as hell. She didn't sell for shit in Impact or ROH and in fact makes Charlotte look like the best seller of all time. She isn't really that good in the ring for someone who has already been doing this on tv for longer than the other girls. I know titles in ROH don't mean anything as its just a glorified indie fed, but it's hard to see why WWE offered her a position. She takes way too long to hit her moves and is too busy gesticulating throughout the match. The other girl in the match (Sloane?) was ok, wouldn't mind seeing a few more matches of her to get a better feel. I don't need to see Rok-C anymore though.


----------



## TD Stinger

I liked what I saw from Roxanne Perez (Rok-C). She just looks like such a babyface and has an easy story to tell, along with being good in the ring.

I'll also say that Tatum Paxley (God that fucking name) kind of impresses me too. Like, I don't know how long she's been training but I can't imagine it's been long. But she pulls out some nice stuff in the ring. Nees more polish, which a lot of the girls in NXT need, but there's potential there.


----------



## toontownman

Someone that Ivy Nile isn't smaller than! Rok-C looked good as did Sloane. I guess as a plucky babyface should go be ok potential wise. She is absolutely tiny though. 

Can't sleep on Paxley. She looks very good. Much like Stratton, she is a natural and has picked things up very quickly. I think they might be missing a trick though. She should be in a team with KLR not trying to join Diamond mine. Tatum and KLR have similar mannerisms and facial expressions. 

Kemp is a curious one. He 99% looks like absolute jobber material at best...but yet there is a 1% of something there. Interested to see what he does in NXT UK. 

I do with they extended LVL even just an extra 10 mins or so to include some promos/interviews etc. and give talent the chance to test themselves a bit more outside of the ring.


----------



## toontownman

Non spoilers for Fridays LVL Up

Quincy Elliott and Damaris Griffin vs Edris Enofe and Malik Blade

Fallon Henley vs Thea Hail

Dante Chen vs Bodhi Hayward


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

toontownman said:


> Non spoilers for Fridays LVL Up
> 
> Quincy Elliott and Damaris Griffin vs Edris Enofe and Malik Blade
> 
> Fallon Henley vs Thea Hail
> 
> Dante Chen vs Bodhi Hayward


Big fan of Thea Hail already, great look + charisma, good ring abilities and athletic af she has top star potential.


----------



## ProWresBlog

NXT Level Up 4/22/22



> Tag Team Match: Edris Enofe and Malik Blade vs Quincy Elliott and Damaris Griffin


This was good. Enofe and Blade know how to work a short babyface match. They do a little flying, do a hot tag spot then go to the finish. Quincy has some of the worst ring gear ever, but it's almost working because of how awful it is. Quincy was good here. He's big but he really can move and he has charisma. The crowd, even though a lot were plants, were into him.



> Fallon Henley vs Thea Hail


This was short, sloppy and bad.



> Bodhi Hayward (with Andre Chase) vs Dante Chen


This was an odd one. Sometimes with green wrestlers, the line between shoot and work gets a little blurry and that's what happened here. They did some interesting counters and it was hard to tell whether it was just two green dudes having an odd a match, an attempt at a worked shoot or an actual shoot.


----------



## toontownman

It was the worst LVL Up to date imo.

Enofe has something, Blade is as jobber as they come. Griffin and Elliot were very sloppy and green but there is a potential there charisma wise. It was a rough match other than some neat spots with enofe. 

Wasn't much in the women's match. I like Henley but neither were anything special here. Hail needs to drop the wannabe happy Nikki A.S.H. gimmick immediately.

Bodhi has improved alot and i like Chen. None or this clicked though. Weird main event to any overall weird and throw away episode. 

Honestly it's ridiculous they can't add in promos/backstage interviews and other pretaped material to LVL Up to push the runtime a bit longer. These wrestlers need to improve in those areas and they have plenty of time during the week to film something that doesn't make the Tuesday NXT taping last longer.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

toontownman said:


> It was the worst LVL Up to date imo.
> 
> Enofe has something, Blade is as jobber as they come. Griffin and Elliot were very sloppy and green but there is a potential there charisma wise. It was a rough match other than some neat spots with enofe.
> 
> Wasn't much in the women's match. I like Henley but neither were anything special here. Hail needs to drop the wannabe happy Nikki A.S.H. gimmick immediately.
> 
> Bodhi has improved alot and i like Chen. None or this clicked though. Weird main event to any overall weird and throw away episode.
> 
> Honestly it's ridiculous they can't add in promos/backstage interviews and other pretaped material to LVL Up to push the runtime a bit longer. These wrestlers need to improve in those areas and they have plenty of time during the week to film something that doesn't make the Tuesday NXT taping last longer.


Spot on, it was pretty whack.

Enofe can become something, Blade is a good looking dude and can work but so far he really is the jobber starter pack.

Thea Hail indeed really needs to stop acting like Nikki ASH and sport a more serious demeanor ASAP more fitting with her looks and skills.

She is of greek descent iirc and is a strong good looking female, the greek (war) goddess persona is a no brainer imo, Roxanne is good but this girl right there is the one to watch out for as she is only 18 and has the potential to become the actual breakout star of this NXT's generation assuming she can talk properly.

Didnt care for Bodhi vs Chen especially as a main event, both are in the same boat as Malik Blade as far as I'm concerned, Bodhi desperately needs to either cut his hair or get hair transplant because his hairline is really distracting.


----------



## wwetna1

toontownman said:


> It was the worst LVL Up to date imo.
> 
> Enofe has something, Blade is as jobber as they come. Griffin and Elliot were very sloppy and green but there is a potential there charisma wise. It was a rough match other than some neat spots with enofe.
> 
> Wasn't much in the women's match. I like Henley but neither were anything special here. Hail needs to drop the wannabe happy Nikki A.S.H. gimmick immediately.
> 
> Bodhi has improved alot and i like Chen. None or this clicked though. Weird main event to any overall weird and throw away episode.
> 
> *Honestly it's ridiculous they can't add in promos/backstage interviews and other pretaped material to LVL Up to push the runtime a bit longer. These wrestlers need to improve in those areas and they have plenty of time during the week to film something that doesn't make the Tuesday NXT taping last longer.*


I don’t think that will happen to like the end of the year, they still have to include raw recaps like it was superstars similar to 205 Live. That’s just the way everything is cut with the Hulu deal. First and foremost they are just trying to honor the Hulu time slot and deal.

I think Level Up gets added elements when it truly becomes a wwe network show to end the year, same for Main Event. They are both cut a certain way at Hulu’s request … similar to how Hulu doesn’t let them be uploaded for 2 weeks and how SD can’t be added for a month, as well as they have their own version of 90minute Raw … I mean they are re working how they use the UK show now so I can easily see them doing the same with the other lesser shows.


----------



## Chelsea

April 29 spoilers



Spoiler: ...



* Damon Kemp defeated Dante Chen

* Arianna Grace defeated Amari Miller

* Andre Chase defeated Quincy Elliott


----------



## toontownman

More fun show than I was expecting.

Chen has something but is missing something too.. not just wins. I still just can't see Kemp going anywhere, an oddity but maybe a UK run can help him, away from the shadow of his brother.

I think its just because Amari Miller is tiny but Arianna Grace looker built solid, wasn't expecting that. She didn't get to show much at all here. Amari looked the star but smart booking made both look good.

Chase vs Elliot was a blast. Again I'm not convinced either make the main roster but it was entertaining.


----------



## Chelsea

May 6 spoilers



Spoiler: ...



* Ivy Nile and Tatum Paxley defeated Sarray and Erica Yan. Roderick Strong accompanied Nile and Paxley to the ring

* Sloane Jacobs defeated Thea Hail

* Channing “Stacks” Lorenzo and Troy “Two Dimes” Donovan defeated Dante Chen and Javier Bernal


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Chelsea said:


> May 6 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> * Ivy Nile and Tatum Paxley defeated Sarray and Erica Yan. Roderick Strong accompanied Nile and Paxley to the ring
> 
> * Sloane Jacobs defeated Thea Hail
> 
> * Channing “Stacks” Lorenzo and Troy “Two Dimes” Donovan defeated Dante Chen and Javier Bernal


I have conflicted feelings toward those results ngl, I like most of the talents involved with this episode, especially the women.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Paxley/Nile vs the jobber girls match was decent. Not as good as most of Tatum (or Ivy's) matches in general, but not a bad match overall. I wish they'd push Paxley a bit more than what they're doing with her. Hopefully she actually doesn't join Diamond Mine and decides to beat the shit out of Nile eventually and move forward to something better as a face, the crowd clearly likes her. Tatum vs Ivy in the finals of the Breakout Tournament with Tatum winning would be the best outcome for that tournament.


----------



## Asuka842

Ivy has a very cool presence to her.


----------



## toontownman

I quite liked Sloane Jacobs but she needs "a thing" or character. Just generic at the moment but can see potential if she finds the right gimmick and voice.

The first two matches were good the men's tag was very forgettable but cool visuals for Tony and his stable.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

I saw the women matches and for the life of me don't see what's so special about Sloane Jacobs besides red hair, she is ok but her moveset looks weak and she lacks explosivity.

Thea Hail on the other hand looks like a million bucks, legit looking peak female athlete prototype and she is only 18, I hope she will get properly used and that her european heritage won't be held against her (she is apparently greek).

Tatum Paxley and Ivy are also two women that should remain protected, I really hope Paxley will choose/create a proper finisher soon.


----------



## Chelsea

May 13 spoilers



Spoiler: ...



* Trick Williams defeated Javier Bernal

* Elektra Lopez defeated Thea Hail

* Sanga defeated Dante Chen


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Chelsea said:


> May 13 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> * Trick Williams defeated Javier Bernal
> 
> * Elektra Lopez defeated Thea Hail
> 
> * Sanga defeated Dante Chen


I hope my girl will eventually start picking up wins along the line, she is much better than most of the current female division.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

Ivy is on Level up a lot & idk why; She's very solid in the ring. Sure, her charisma needs work, but i don't think beating young jobbers every other week will help.
Josh Briggs doesn't need Level up at all. He's an impressive young bigman. Maybe in the future get a better gimmick for the main roster, but he's like a young Bradshaw/JBL for me. They should have true developmental trainees vs each other & once in a while have a young Nxt superstar that doesn't appear often in the "main event"


----------



## toontownman

Will be interesting to see how this show is treated when they are back touring again.

I think there is a good balance so far as @SpamuraiWarrior says Briggs and Nile need the show less than many others but maybe it's less about them needing seasoning and more about them seasoning the younger talent and switching roles to take the lead/share knowledge with greener talent?

Bernal and Devlin are going to be the new leather Kendrick and London tag team lol. Or maybe that is Wes Lee and Nathan Frazer! 

Bryson Montana looked potentially good, probably just a little short to be a big singles star but certainly taller than the likes of Big E and Apollo.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

toontownman said:


> Briggs and Nile need the show less than many others but maybe it's less about them needing seasoning and more about them seasoning the younger talent and switching roles to take the lead/share knowledge with greener talent?


Ahh, i understand. Still, i wanna see more of the developmental trainees in action


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

toontownman said:


> Will be interesting to see how this show is treated when they are back touring again.
> 
> I think there is a good balance so far as @SpamuraiWarrior says Briggs and Nile need the show less than many others but maybe it's less about them needing seasoning and more about them seasoning the younger talent and switching roles to take the lead/share knowledge with greener talent?
> 
> Bernal and Devlin are going to be the new leather Kendrick and London tag team lol. Or maybe that is Wes Lee and Nathan Frazer!
> 
> Bryson Montana looked potentially good, probably just a little short to be a big singles star but certainly taller than the likes of Big E and Apollo.


It is most definitely Wes Lee and Nathan Frazer


----------



## december_blue

Sweet tag finisher from Chase & Hayward.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530373686733193219


----------



## Chelsea

Spoiler: June 3



Fallon Henley defeated Brooklyn Barlow
Tatum Paxley defeated Sloane Jacobs
Malik Blade and Edris Enofe defeated Dante Chen and Javier Bernal


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> Spoiler: June 3
> 
> 
> 
> Fallon Henley defeated Brooklyn Barlow
> Tatum Paxley defeated Sloane Jacobs
> Malik Blade and Edris Enofe defeated Dante Chen and Javier Bernal


I'll watch the Paxley match, even though they aren't pushing her the way they should be.


----------



## december_blue

Chelsea said:


> Spoiler: June 3
> 
> 
> 
> Fallon Henley defeated Brooklyn Barlow
> Tatum Paxley defeated Sloane Jacobs
> Malik Blade and Edris Enofe defeated Dante Chen and Javier Bernal


Pumped to see Brooklyn in action again.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

Tatum vs. Sloane Jacobs match: marked improvement by Tatum in the ring


----------



## toontownman

SpamuraiWarrior said:


> Tatum vs. Sloane Jacobs match: marked improvement by Tatum in the ring


Yes, fun match. She is great in the ring already I think, amazing considering her short time training. It's the character and promo that needs most improvement for her to make it. 

Likewise a great showing for Fallon, who looked great. Don't see her as a future womens champion but thing she has great midcard potential and with Briggs and Jensen already have their 2.0 Smoking guns/dukes of hazard tag team that should stick on the main roster as an underdog team. Until Vince turns Briggs heel lol.

Guilty confession. I turned it off before the main event 🤫 I like Chen and Enofe but didn't think I'd see anything noteworthy there!


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

Newcomer "Myles Borne", real name David Bostian makes his debut on the 'Ivy Nile show' this week. David drawing early comparisons to Randy Orton


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

SpamuraiWarrior said:


> Newcomer "Myles Borne", real name David Bostian makes his debut on the 'Ivy Nile show' this week. David drawing early comparisons to Randy Orton


Ivy Nile has a show now?...wth..


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

otbr87 said:


> Ivy Nile has a show now?...wth..


Nxt level up IS Ivy Nile's show; She's on all the time


----------



## toontownman

Just caught a bit of last weeks. Turns out myles borne looks more like the love child of the Creeds and Brooks Jensen. Fun little match though and raj has lost weight and looks great. 






Good opener this week with Elliot picking up a first win. Bryson Montana could get a sizeable push down the line imo. 

Very forgettable and crowd killing women's match.

Main event wasnt much better! They need to put Feng with Chen or Boa. Jiro is a man lost. Destined for 24/7 if he gets to the main roster.


----------



## december_blue

How do we feel about Sol Ruca?


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

december_blue said:


> How do we feel about Sol Ruca?


I have been keeping an eye on her for a little while since she was signed.

Physically and athletically speaking she is an upgraded version of Nikkita Lyons, if she also happens to be a good promo then sky is the limit for her.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548283637396754435

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers

december_blue said:


> How do we feel about Sol Ruca?


Like someone else said above, she's a better version of Nikita and that was a pretty cool debut.


----------



## Chelsea

Haha, don't let Legit Lioness see this thread 😂


----------



## toontownman

Tuned in for the womens match but ended up watching it all. 

Sol Ruca has a very high ceiling if she can continue to learn and improve in the ring. We are yet to hear her properly on the mic but she has all the attributes to go far otherwise. star quality. Good match with Henley.

Borne should join diamond mine. Is it too late to make him a 3rd Creed brother. Lol. Bernal has found his groove as a heel.

Respect for Enofe getting Quincy up on his shoulders. Fun little match. Interested to see what they do with Elliot. Definitely unique.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Two words : Sol Ruca.


----------



## Tobiyama

RED ALERT GUYS!!

It is worse than we thought for Xyon Quinn. He is even suffering L's on Level Up now.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

^On the latest episode of Smackdown i actually thought Xyon was the one attacking Drew (i knew that was Karrion's music). Quincy is soooo over w/ the crowd. He's like Viscera/Big Daddy V + Golddust, but getting cheered more than those 2 ever had


----------



## toontownman

Reasonable watch this week. 

- Borne continues to grow but needs a new gimmick or to join diamond mine/the creeds.

- Not sure where Jiro goes longterm other than the 24/7 title. I got a random thought about having him turn dark and join Judgement day with facepaint. Seeing his jacket dives to the camera, I thought he has potential as a complete screwlose maniacal heel in a stable. He is next to useless as a lone singles wrestler. 

- Basic promo from Sol Ruca. Not that wooden but not exciting. Solid match with Lopez. They both have great futures imo. As a side note I am so glad they started promos and backstage stuff on this show again.

- Bodi was channeling pure Billy Gunn last night. He has found real energy, presence and excitement in the ring. The newbies look like they have potential as a new bully brute force tag team. Bronco Nima looked very green, they both did but great size and look.

While I didnt notice this week, Nigel says the weirdest borderline stuff on this show.


----------



## Piers

Blade and Enofé using the G9


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Sol Ruca is a true prototype, cant wait to see her progression.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

Wow! This coming week show is gonna have pretty big names on the card. Any of the 4 matchups could've been the main event on any regular week of lvl up.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

^ that statement doesn't apply on this week's episode lol. 
Level up must have taped several episodes well in advance cuz the spoilers i saw had different matchups


----------



## Piers

So they advertise Ruca's debut on NXT but they have her lose a few days before on Lvl Up?


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

Piers said:


> So they advertise Ruca's debut on NXT but they have her lose a few days before on Lvl Up?


Rookies have to pay their dues & take some Ls, even to young veteran jobbers. Also, i think she's "coming soon" not debuting on NXT yet


----------



## toontownman

Piers said:


> So they advertise Ruca's debut on NXT but they have her lose a few days before on Lvl Up?


It's like what 205 became and main event. It's essentially non cannon. Its like WWE presumes no one watches it and they treat it as a glorified house show to test talent and feuds out. They have had matches with two wrestlers on LvL-Up and then present them the next week on 2.0 like it's the first time they ever wrestled each other.


----------



## Piers

They can't pretend it didn't happen in the era of social media and easy access to those C-shows.


----------



## wwetna1

The C shows to many are often times 2 weeks behind because of Hulu rights. So when someone sees her debut on nxt Tuesday, they will be seeing her lose on 205 live two weeks after. I get that it’s flawed, but because the system runs on a delay they ignore it.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Tatum and Ivy are pretty fun to watch together, although Tatum is still more fun to watch solo. They should give them the titles.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

*Ah, this is the week with the "stacked" Level up card i saw a while back in spoilers.

Tatum Paxley is a lot smoother on Level up than on the main (nxt) show. Idk if it's nerves, preparation time, the opponent she's facing, or what; On the main show her timing is a bit off


----------



## wwetna1

SpamuraiWarrior said:


> *Ah, this is the week with the "stacked" Level up card i saw a while back in spoilers.
> 
> Tatum Paxley is a lot smoother on Level up than on the main (nxt) show. Idk if it's nerves, preparation time, the opponent she's facing, or what; On the main show her timing is a bit off


It’s called being live over taped. I don’t know how Level Up works this week if Hulu deal isn’t sealed, but I do like the added interviews. Gives it a lil NXT early Hulu days vibe which is a plus for me


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

Damn, Duke Hudson can't even get a win against a rookie making his debut on level up


----------



## december_blue

Jakara Jackson finally makes her debut on this week's Level Up. Can't wait to see how she does.


----------



## Piers

Jackson is to Banks what Ruca is to Lyons.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jakara Jackson has the look that any wrestling company would want. One to watch out for if she can develop.


----------



## Piers

Apparently she's 28.


----------



## toontownman

Fun episode tonight. Big body Javi aside.

Jakara looked great and some fun spots in the tag opener. Especially the finish.

The main event was fun too. Xyonn and the hoss tag team looked good. Enofe is a star in the making and Odyssey has something.

Easy fun watch.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Piers said:


> Jackson is to Banks what Ruca is to Lyons.


Upgrade ?


----------



## Piers

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Upgrade ?


----------



## toontownman

Tonight:


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Thea Hail is quite impressive. I skipped all of her stuff after seeing her debut with the stupid bad comedy college student gimmick. Get her away from this persona and she could be made into something. Light years beyond Roxanne, and apparently shes younger.


----------



## toontownman

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Thea Hail is quite impressive. I skipped all of her stuff after seeing her debut with the stupid bad comedy college student gimmick. Get her away from this persona and she could be made into something. Light years beyond Roxanne, and apparently shes younger.


To be honest it was a fun little match last night and Thea looked very good. That said credit needs to go to Dani Palmer for doing a very solid job making Thea look good too. It was borderline too gymnastics but I enjoyed it.

I do heavily dislike Theas OTT Nikki Cross gimmick, but either its growing like mould and I have tuned it out or she has brought a little more subtlety and depth to the character a bit recently so its not just OTT all the time without reason. 

Oba Femi is a big guy. NXT has a growing group of bigger guys waiting in the wings to take over NXT, they need that balance.


----------



## Interceptor88

I think it's time to call up Xyon Quinn.


----------



## toontownman

Tavion Heights (AKA former Olympian and medal winning Greco-Roman wrestler Tracy Hancock) debuted tonight vs Stacks. Huge potential imo. Great size, look, charisma and obviously looks good in ring.

Would like to see him paired with Damon Kemp and Gabe Steveson. Would be immense vs the diamond mine.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Thea Hail is 100x more talented at 18 years old than Roxanne Perez is now and checks all the boxes that Roxanne does not. With a roster that has younger talent that actually has star potential like Thea, Tatum, Cora, Tiffany....why the hell are they wasting time on bland, boring and less than mediocre Roxy?? Sol Ruca was impressive in this match too.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

toontownman said:


> Tavion Heights (AKA former Olympian and medal winning Greco-Roman wrestler Tracy Hancock) debuted tonight vs Stacks. Huge potential imo. Great size, look, charisma and obviously looks good in ring.


I was impressed by Tavion too. He's very smooth & natural in the ring. Bad ring name tho, sounds like a neighborhood lol


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Thea Hail is 100x more talented at 18 years old than Roxanne Perez is now and checks all the boxes that Roxanne does not. With a roster that has younger talent that actually has star potential like Thea, Tatum, Cora, Tiffany....why the hell are they wasting time on bland, boring and less than mediocre Roxy??


Who knows what this new regime is doing. They are bringing dozens of released superstars back & most are used as jobbers


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601416396579168257


----------



## Piers

This is why Ruca is better than Nikkita Jax.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Piers said:


> This is why Ruca is better than Nikkita Jax.


Nikkita Jax 

Please don't insult Nia Jax by putting her in the same sub-category as Nikkita Lyons


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Thea Hail is 100x more talented at 18 years old than Roxanne Perez is now and checks all the boxes that Roxanne does not. With a roster that has younger talent that actually has star potential like Thea, Tatum, Cora, Tiffany....why the hell are they wasting time on bland, boring and less than mediocre Roxy?? Sol Ruca was impressive in this match too.


You're speaking facts


----------



## Piers

Yeah, I just don't get the hype around Roxanne. She's way too small to even look credible against someone in a ring. She's not as attractive as most girls on the roster, she's not particularly great as far as in-ring work goes and she's extremely average with promos.


----------



## SpamuraiWarrior

Piers said:


> Yeah, I just don't get the hype around Roxanne. She's way too small to even look credible against someone in a ring. She's not as attractive as most girls on the roster, she's not particularly great as far as in-ring work goes and she's extremely average with promos.


Rox's social media followers are average/mediocre as well (the last time i checked). I think wwe is trying to push a young approachable/girl next door type to capitalize on the Latin/Spanish speaking market (& children market). That plus she's solid all-around & i imagine she's a fast learner w/ her experience & able to put together a match in short notice if needed


----------



## ProWresBlog

Last night's show was maybe their best yet. Myles Borne vs Charlie Dempsey was really good technical wrestling and Borne is such a super rookie. Dani Palmer vs Sol was short but good and the two matched up like they had fought each other a hundred times. There was also nothing wrong with Trick/Hank.


----------



## Black Metal

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Thea Hail is quite impressive. I skipped all of her stuff after seeing her debut with the stupid bad comedy college student gimmick. Get her away from this persona and she could be made into something. Light years beyond Roxanne, and apparently shes younger.


This is a necro-quote but she is SO manic, energetic and wild in her mannerisms I can't keep up.


----------



## Piers

Enofé wrestling in a shirt now, I wonder why


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Thea Hail is quite impressive. I skipped all of her stuff after seeing her debut with the stupid bad comedy college student gimmick. Get her away from this persona and she could be made into something. Light years beyond Roxanne, and apparently shes younger.


This stupid gimmick is ruining her


----------



## Piers

She puts on too much makeup too


----------

